# Not getting a pump while training triceps



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 29, 2012)

does anyone have any thoughts as to why this may occur?

Thanks,


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 29, 2012)

This is usually diet related.   Are you using any type of stimulant or Pre workout?  Fat Burner?  What does your diet look like?  How many carbs are you eating?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Are you new to weight lifting? I remember when I first started YEARS ago, I couldn't get a good pump in my back or chest. You really have to focus on the muscles you're working and think about isolating them while you are training. It's all a mind game bro. Feel it in your arms when you push down. And go slow and steady.


----------



## blazer69 (Mar 29, 2012)

Tricep cable pushdowns doing reps of 12-15 gives me a good pump/burn after working tricpes


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 29, 2012)

I start with close grip bench. As heavy as I can go. If I don't have a spotter I'll do my heavy sets on the smith machine. Then I move to the pushdown machine, the one where you sit and the bars are to your sides. Almost like a dip machine. Then I hit some HEAVY cable pushdowns. Then I either do kickbacks or rope pulldowns. On my last workout I do light weight high rep to get that massive pump walking back to the locker room.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 30, 2012)

Set up a cable pulldown at a 12RM weight.
Do 12 or more pulldowns, WITH STRICT FORM until failure.
Let the bar be pulled back up but don't take your hands off the bar.
Wait 10 to 15 seconds and do as many more pulldowns as you can, until failure.
Wait another 10-15 and again go to failure.

If your triceps aren't burning and pumped at that point, cut the weight in half and again go to failure.


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 30, 2012)

Use single arm cable push downs with light weight both over and under hand and really focus on squeezing and pushing down and back as far as you can

Best way to isolate and go high reps for a good pump, I also like db kickbacks with strict form. Do both exercises with a nice pause to fully flex the tri


----------



## ecot3c inside (Mar 30, 2012)

my inner tricep is ripped and my outer (that bump on the side by the elbow) not so much, so i tried doing side by side kickbacks instead of up and back (with cable machine), also more close grip, i also like reverse dips (regular dips but turned around)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 30, 2012)

Why not tell us what you are currently doing for triceps.
Giving advice blind is difficult, but here i goes:
1) Skull Crushers (5-8 reps) 3-4 sets
2) Tricep Pushdowns (10-15 reps) 5-6 sets
3) Dips (20+ reps) 3-5 sets

Remember when given rep ranges use a weight that makes it DIFFICULT to accomplish that amount of reps. For example for skull crushers you want a weight that is so difficult that you are struggling to get 5 and probably couldn't get 8 without assistance from a spotter.

Similarly with tricep pushdowns you want a weight where it is difficult to get 10, can barely get 12 and 15 would be a damn tough mission.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 31, 2012)

If you're not having enough carbs in your diet it will affect your pumps.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks for the replies.


----------



## Sabrina21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I remember when I first started YEARS ago, I couldn't get a good pump  in my back or chest. You really have to focus on the muscles you're  working and think about isolating them while you are training. It's all a  mind game bro.[FONT=宋体]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 31, 2012)

Use cables for higher reps to get a tricep pump.


----------



## bdog223 (Mar 31, 2012)

V bar pushdowns
Single arm reverse grip pushdowns
Over head rope extensions
Single arm standard grip pushdowns
Finish with light close grip bench super stetted with body weight dips

Always concentrate on keeping your elbows in tight and pause at extension really contracting the muscles....gotta feel it bro...drink liquid aminos while you lift


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe its your carbs and or maybe you dehydrated.Are you always thirsty or your pee is discolored?I know when im this way i dont have a great pump.


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 1, 2012)

Do triceps right after chest.  Once I finish chest, I do:

3 sets dip machine (15 to 20 reps or till failure each set)
A great pumper upper:  Do pushdowns with a straight bar.  Superset...  Start with reverse pushdowns for 10 reps, then flip over to overhand grip and do 10 more.  3 sets.  KILLER PUMP should happen right there.
Last - Standing overhead extensions with a rope.  3 sets of 15 reps each

DONE

You tri's should feel that.  It might be worth a try.  Good luck.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 1, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Why not tell us what you are currently doing for triceps.
> Giving advice blind is difficult



Exactly.  

It's like telling a doctor that you sick and want some medication to make you better.  

Unless the doctor know what making you sick, how can he/she prescribe the right mediation?  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 1, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> This is usually diet related.



No it's not.

Kenny Croxdale


----------

